# Gagging when latching?? Oral aversion in baby?? -Human pacifier



## twins+1 (Mar 8, 2009)

My baby nurses great and then if I offer the breast again after a diaper change he will either
a) latch and nurse more
b) latch and suck the nipple in and then gag like it went too far back. He does the gag thing when he isn't hungry anymore.

I'm wondering if he does this cause the breast is already more empty and when he sucks it is softer and more goes in his mouth? But then why does it only happen sometimes and almost all the time when he isn't hungry anymore?
Also he will not latch onto a pacifier (never liked them, but now that I'm becoming a human pacifier, I've offered him one again her/there). He has only taken a bottle 1x successfully and another time only an ounce. He just plays with the bottle nipple with his tongue usually.
Weird behavior for a 11 week old? Could he have some sort of aversion this early but still be so eager for the breast. He is 100% a breast fanatic.


----------



## nikki_and_don (Jan 3, 2009)

my 9 wk old son does this too... at first I thought it may have been a dog hair but I've checked and there is nothing. If you find any answers to this please post it. I will do the same.
Thanks


----------



## betty_ann_30 (Feb 28, 2008)

My 9 wk old daughter does this too- i wasnt sure either but it is definitely when my breast is empty.I was thinking the same thing- maybe the tissue is softer and she is sucking it too far back- but my daughter has vomited from doing that- either of yours?


----------



## twins+1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *betty_ann_30* 
My 9 wk old daughter does this too- i wasnt sure either but it is definitely when my breast is empty.I was thinking the same thing- maybe the tissue is softer and she is sucking it too far back- but my daughter has vomited from doing that- either of yours?

Mine has gagged on a full belly and has spit-up/vomited. I think you're right - just breast tissue sucked in and triggers gag reflex. I'm guessing its not serious. Mine also happens when I'm "emptier".


----------



## SariRae (Feb 16, 2009)

My 12 week old son also does this! I was just going to write in and ask about it. I've kind of been wondering if he has reflux and if maybe some sour milk was left on my nipple because he'll sometimes gag and refuse to nurse anymore on the one side. If I offer him the other side, he will usually take it. I have some other questions that I'll post separately.


----------



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)

Sometimes babies with reflux will gag easily because their throats are more raw and sensitive. They will often gag themselves with their own hands. I would pay close attention and listen for swallowing when baby *isn't* nursing that would indicate they are refluxing their milk and swallowing it back down. As long as that isn't happening at all I'd just wait for them to figure out not to suck so hard lol.


----------



## twins+1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristaDJ* 
Sometimes babies with reflux will gag easily because their throats are more raw and sensitive. They will often gag themselves with their own hands. I would pay close attention and listen for swallowing when baby *isn't* nursing that would indicate they are refluxing their milk and swallowing it back down. As long as that isn't happening at all I'd just wait for them to figure out not to suck so hard lol.

My son doesn't have reflux and the gagging is still here/there, not any worse. He rarely ever spits up even - maybe 6x total in almost 13 weeks.


----------

